# WIP Halt's Head Foaming (Need feed back before furring)



## Halt (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry for another post but I really need your guys' feedback before I start furring halts head. Is there anything I should change or should I start furing it?
[video=youtube;oKI74bLghSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKI74bLghSw&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Dokid (Mar 6, 2013)

It looks nice and clean so far. The follow me eyes works well and isn't too cross eyed in the middle. Just remember to angle your head when people take pictures. As the for smile you might want to trim the bottom half just a tiny bit more so that it doesn't get lost in the fur. The eyebrows are a good shape and it frames your eyes nicely. The ears aren't crooked and things are looking good.

So the only thing like I said would be the smile. I hope it doesn't get lost in the fur but you can use your own judgement with that. The shape is nice though.


----------



## Halt (Mar 6, 2013)

Dokid said:


> It looks nice and clean so far. The follow me eyes works well and isn't too cross eyed in the middle. Just remember to angle your head when people take pictures. As the for smile you might want to trim the bottom half just a tiny bit more so that it doesn't get lost in the fur. The eyebrows are a good shape and it frames your eyes nicely. The ears aren't crooked and things are looking good.
> 
> So the only thing like I said would be the smile. I hope it doesn't get lost in the fur but you can use your own judgement with that. The shape is nice though.



Thanks for the feedback! Now when you mean trim, do you mean trim in deeper or wider? or maybe both?


----------



## Venu.Shade (Mar 7, 2013)

i would shave off a bit more in between the eyes. it looks like you already would have a big blind spot in your vision, if you trim more away before adding fur you would likely prevent the blind spot from potentially getting bigger.

also, try to make sure that the mouth isnt closed to the point where you cant do anything inside it, like add teeth or a tongue, maybe make sure there is enough of an opening for air to get through so you have some ventilation.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 7, 2013)

Halt said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Now when you mean trim, do you mean trim in deeper or wider? or maybe both?



I meant to trim the bottom a bit deeper. 

also I agree with venu. you might get a bit stuffy with a closed mouth like that.


----------



## She-King (Mar 7, 2013)

Dokid said:


> I meant to trim the bottom a bit deeper.
> 
> also I agree with venu. you might get a bit stuffy with a closed mouth like that.



I agree with everyone on everything, to be honest. Also, yes, open your mouth or alter it to where you're happy with it. If you're a furnace, you're going to want to have that open moth quite a bit so you can suck air, or else you may pass out, throw up, or need to find a safe place and remove your head a little bit more often than you would like. Fur will close off and incubate that foam like mad once you put it on there and it will be hot! Don't forget to take a look at the polar product neck coolers. They work wonders and they're affordable, too. Nothing big and fancy and it beats trying to install a fan in your head if you know nothing about electronics.

Otherwise, everything looks fantastic. I like your craftsmanship. Cleanliness is something I struggle with in more areas of my life than art, lol. Some people have to learn it while others just are naturally neat. I wasn't gifted with that portion when it came to craftsmanship in art. Still working on that, lol.


----------



## Halt (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey guys just wanted to give you you update on the progress. I removed the followme eyes since halt looked wayyy to durpy (mega cross eyed) but I should be finished up with the furing today .


----------

